# Netfix: Sense8 started today



## Alex (5/6/15)

*Sense8 - Official Trailer - Netflix [HD] *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xhale (7/6/15)

so....episode4 you get more than a few closeup shots of this girl vaping...seems to be a provari with some tank on top..definitely a generation3 setup. For about 3 minutes...hey...hey...hey....I said hey...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Alex said:


> *Sense8 - Official Trailer - Netflix [HD] *




Just downloaded series 1, episodes 1 to 12 during the night - hope its good.


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Oh I just love this quote: "I'm loosing my mind - No! its just expanding"


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Anyone recognize the mod and atty in episode 04?


----------



## andro (7/6/15)

johan said:


> Anyone recognize the mod and atty in episode 04?
> 
> View attachment 28872


The mod is a provari not sure bout the atty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (7/6/15)

*provari with a nautilus hybrid tank*
problem is, in episode6 it turns out she's smoking hash with it..."somehow"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Yip I also thought the mod to be a provari, can't id the atty? - not yet at episode 6, but will look out for the hash


----------



## Xhale (7/6/15)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Thanks, but what atty is it @Xhale?


----------



## Xhale (7/6/15)

Xhale said:


> provari with a nautilus hybrid tank
> problem is, in episode6 it turns out she's smoking hash with it..."somehow"


its a Aspire Nautilus with a hybrid tank.

(you even click thanks for that post above.. #me confused....I've put it in bold now

http://www.123vaporizers.com/aspire-nautilus-hybrid-replacement-tank-3-grooves-pink.html
(coz real men dont mind pink!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Yes @Xhale I did click thanks for your effort, but a pic without a name means squat to me, and pink unfortunately to me is only associated with the fairer sex  (and of coarse the Greeks).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xhale (7/6/15)

i''l make a deal with you....I wont say nothing sarcastic whatsoever, as long as you read this thread from the top down again tomorrow
deal?
p.s. I just popped back because finished ep12 and it was a real good series, thanks to @Alex for recommending it


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Xhale said:


> i''l make a deal with you....I wont say nothing sarcastic whatsoever, as long as you read this thread from the top down again tomorrow
> deal?
> p.s. I just popped back because finished ep12 and it was a real good series, thanks to @Alex for recommending it



Agreed - I don't read that well after a couple of pints . I must agree further on @Alex's referral.

PS. only now saw you've mentioned "its a*n* Aspire Nautilus with a hybrid tank" on your earlier post

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (13/6/15)

I watched the complete series - did skip about 1/3'rd of each episode due to certain unwatchable scenes. I don't think this type of series is for me, mainly due to certain scenes. 

PS: Don't ask which scenes, I will not answer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

